

CSS3 Patterns Gallery - ChrisArchitect
http://leaverou.me/css3patterns/

======
keen
Really cool.

I noticed (in Chrome at least), there's no anti aliasing. Is that a browser
limitation, or specific to this implementation?

~~~
leaverou
It's a browser limitation.

------
hackermom
Doesn't work in Safari 5. Not sure who's to blame here.

~~~
leaverou
The spec-compliant gradient syntax hasn't yet propagated in Safari, even
though it's in the nightlies since February.

